# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Formatting Multiple Series In An Excel Chart

## jerseyguy1996

I am attempted to plot the output of a Monte Carlo simulation but I am having problems formatting the chart.  The simulation runs 10000 times.  I understand that I can only plot 255 of these simulations which is fine but it seems to want to make me format each series by itself.  I need to change the line thickness from the default of 2.25 pt to .75 pt or it just ends up being a jumbled mess.  I also need to change the lines to all be one color.  I can't imagine that they wouldn't put something in there that would allow me to select all 255 series and format them all at once.  Is there a way to do this or do the geniuses at Microsoft expect me to select each series individually to change the line thickness to .75 pt and the color to black?

I tried recording a macro to see what code was generated when I changed the format of the line but the only code that was generated was the code to select the chart as active and the code to select the series as active.  No code was generated from my formatting clicks.  Is formatting not part of vba code?

----------


## Andy Pope

You can not, never could, format multiple series at once.

Previous F4 allowed for fewer keystrokes. The Modeless dialogs in xl2007 make this impossible.

You could use a template but you would still need to format ALL the series in the template.

So code is quickest. 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Whilst the chart is currently limited to 255 series you may be, depending on your chart and data layout, be able to get away with 1 series.

If the chart is xy-scatter and all the data can be placed in 2 columns, you can use a blank row to separate and break the line.

----------


## jerseyguy1996

> You can not, never could, format multiple series at once.
> 
> Previous F4 allowed for fewer keystrokes. The Modeless dialogs in xl2007 make this impossible.
> 
> You could use a template but you would still need to format ALL the series in the template.
> 
> So code is quickest. 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Wow......Andy!!!  That worked so freakin well!  I've spent two days trying to figure out how to format multiple series and with a quick copy and paste of your code it did it in about 1/2 a second.  You are awesome!!!

----------


## mbroswick

I was wondering if I could write a similar code for changing the size of my line markers? I tried to make up my own, but it didn't pan out.

----------


## arlu1201

Mbroswick,

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread. It makes sense to have a new thread for your question because a thread with numerous replies can be off putting & difficult to pick out relevant replies.

----------


## iAshish

> Oh Wow......Andy!!!  That worked so freakin well!  I've spent two days trying to figure out how to format multiple series and with a quick copy and paste of your code it did it in about 1/2 a second.  You are awesome!!!



Hi, how did you use the code? can you use this code in excel? Thanks!

----------


## alansidman

@iAshish

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------

